# Runny nose and goopy eyes.



## Iwantgoats

I was given a goat last Saturday. She was brought to my place of employment and all but thrust in my car. She had triplets with her. They were sucking her dry, I pulled one baby and made her a bottle baby and found her a new home. Now I just have momma and two babies. She is in the barn by herself away from all my other goats. I go out to feed this morning and momma has a crusty eye and a little bit of a runny nose as well as one baby. Her stools are large, I assume this to be from grain, as she wasn't hardly getting fed where she was. I need suggestions on what to treat her and babies with? She barely has an udder, should I pull another baby and bottle feed it as well? She still has an appetite.


----------



## Iwantgoats

here's a pic


----------



## firelight27

Take her temperature if you can. That is the first thing I do if a goat seems sick. If it is over 103 they may have a fever, although I wouldn't freak out about 104. Normally, a goat's temperature is 101-103. Mine get down to 100.5 or so when it is pretty cold and they aren't sick. That and thermometers aren't always 100% accurate. If the temperature is high, I would give either Biomycin or LA200. This is an antibiotic. Your goats probably have pneumonia, which can kill if not treated. You can get either drug at any feed store. LA200 is more common. I personally do 1cc (or 1ml, same thing) per 20 pounds for 3-5 days. You can get needles and syringes at feed stores as well. It works well for me this way and I know others who do this treatment. Make sure not to simply quit giving it before the third day because they look better. You need to finish the entire treatment or they may relapse. Give it under the skin, over the ribs. They might scream a bit with LA200 because it is thick and stings. Mine don't... 

Also, you should get some baby aspirin and give it twice a day as long as their temperature is still high. It will help reduce their fever. I'll give a whole baby aspiring to an adult, and a half to a kid. With aspirin and antibiotics colds/pneumonia usually clear up easily.


----------



## Iwantgoats

Her temp was 104.0. No runny nose this afternoon but still goopy eyes. Those could be from hay/allergy? I did not give her a shot but I did give probios. I will check again in the AM. I have Nuflor Gold if I need to give a shot. Baby Girl's temp was 99.9. All are acting fine. Should I try to supplement with whole milk since mom seems not to have an udder? These babies are now 2 weeks old.


----------



## nancy d

Please re check temp on baby girl. 99.9 is practically death. Get her inside, wrap her in a garbage bag & submerge her body in hot water, holding her head up.
Blow dry any damp spots massage vigouously, put on heating pad till her temp is up. 
Do not feed her till her temp is above 100.

ETA dont mean to scare you but if thats her true temp you need to act quickly


----------



## toth boer goats

104 is only a 1/2 a degree off...was she running around... before you took her temp? Or fighting you? Retake it again and see if she is normal...if she is acting normal... I would hold off on the antibiotics and watch her and monitor her temp.... If her temp spikes... I would then give the Nuflor...

For the eyes ...you can put Pen G in them... a couple of drops....


Goats do get colds sometimes... get Liquid Benadryl..... 5cc for kids and 15-20cc for adults.. if they have normal temps...

99.9 is low...for the baby....If the kid isn't getting enough food that may... be the reason it is sub....get the temp up to 100 degrees at minimum and feed the baby.... make sure the tummy is full..... I'd get a heat lamp or put a sweater on the baby if it is super cold out.... Keep a close eye on the kid....with the temp.... yes supplement :hug: 

Have you started the kids on creep feed..... that will help...to put something in the gut....

What color is the snot from the nose and is it just in the morning?


----------



## Iwantgoats

They have two heat lamps on them, the snot was just this morning. Neither baby nor momma had it this evening. They have been nibbling the hay and grain. How much their actually eating :shrug: They are acting normal. I have them in a doggy play pen (it's like 8x8) The baby was being squirmy while I was trying to get her temp. I'm going to fix a bottle and take it out when DH gets home with the whole milk (since my son brought home 2%) and see if I can't get them to take some. Will retake temps. Momma was running around the small enclosure, trying to get away from me and the babies and eat her grain at the same time, lol. 

I know nothing about this goat other than the week leading up to when they were given to me. She gave birth in a sale barn, did not receive grain during the week she was there, limited amount of poor hay I'm sure. She slept on an old rug. She's totally stressed out. I hate to give antibiotics unless totally necessary due to her rumen already being fouled up from all the stress, moving around, living conditions, food changes. Thank you everyone for all the suggestions and support. I'm sure I'll have more questions shortly, lol. 

Drugs on hand: LA 300, Tylan, Nuflor Gold


----------



## liz

Kids are marked like an agouti pygmy...mom looks to be a cross of a nigi and pygmy, with 2 kids on her, her udder isn't going to look big because she isn't getting a "fill" time. The clumpy poop is likely the result of her finally getting a good meal, you did well with giving her the probiotic, I wouldn't pull the kids totally just yet, with her adjusting to the new home as well as the new feeds, she'll start producing more as the kids take it...at 2 weeks old, they're still taking frequent small meals from her.
The runny noses could have been a change in temperature or a sign of the beginning of illness. Same with the crusty eye, if the temp is normal and the signs clear in a day or two, theres no need to start antibiotics, if the snot turns color and the eyes look irritated then I would treat them.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad they have heat lamps right now.... until they get adjusted and stronger...

Snot in the morning can be normal....

I don't blame the kid for being squirmy...LOL...I woudn't like something up there either....sounds good that the baby is fighting that is a good sign.... you want that... :wink:

I am glad the kids are nibbling on stuff ....at least it helps....

How did the feeding go and the tummy feel? Yeah 2% isn't the best...

Sounds about right with a 1/2 degree higher in the temp on the DOe if she was running prior to taking the temp.... :wink: If the temps are fine and they are eating Ok I think they are OK now...like I mentioned before just keep an eye on them....the first sign of getting sick is they stop eating or pick at their food...

Poor girl having to give birth in a sale barn....she is lucky to have you....now she is in a great home.... How long has she been with you?

If you have ...nutradrench ...that will be good for her and the babies....

Glad you held off on the antibiotics...I am with you ...don't just jump on the antibiotics ...



> Drugs on hand: LA 300, Tylan, Nuflor Gold


 Sounds like you are prepared.... all are good drugs... I love Nuflor....never tried the gold....does it have Banamine in it?


----------



## Iwantgoats

I got 1oz in the big boy and not much but a few swallows in the lil'girl. I took temps again and hers was 100.7 and mom was 101.5. I'm feeling alittle better now. I've had them since last Saturday. All acting normal. Will try again with the bottle in the morning. 

I was at work when I got a call from the auctioneer saying he was bringing them to me and a holstein bottle calf. I said no way. I really really did not want to bring her home due to just not wanting the exposure on any of my pregnant does. He called me like 3x then shows up with her and the three babies. What could I do? I did not bring the calf home. I just sold the last five calves I had and wanted/needed a break from bottle calves. Thankfully she is no where near my other goats just in case. 

No the Nuflor Gold does not have Banamine in it, that would be Resflor Gold. Nuflor Gold covers an additional pathogen of BRD Mycoplasma Bovis that the regular Nuflor does not. I can pretty much get any drug on the market w/o a script as I work for a cattle backgrounding operation so drugs are just a phone call away and usually arrive the next day. 

Again, thank you and I will update tomorrow with questions and condition.


----------



## toth boer goats

100.7 is still low...keep trying to get more milk in the kid..... at least 1x in the middle of the night... and monitor the temp.... if it goes under 100 degree's you may have to take the kid in the house.....get the temp up to 100 and feed it....

Glad to see mom... has a normal temp...had to be from...the running around earlier... :wink:

Yeah keep the calf away from the goats....cocci is one thing that the goats can catch amongst other things.... The auctioneer was really persistent .... :doh:



> No the Nuflor Gold does not have Banamine in it, that would be Resflor Gold. Nuflor Gold covers an additional pathogen of BRD Mycoplasma Bovis that the regular Nuflor does not. I can pretty much get any drug on the market w/o a script as I work for a cattle backgrounding operation so drugs are just a phone call away and usually arrive the next day.


 Oh wow ...thanks for the info...see that... you taught me something....it is good to know...and you are very lucky....to have total access to the drugs......I envy you... :hi5:

You are welcome and please do update us.... we are rooting for your precious goaties.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Iwantgoats

Both mom and babies are still acting fine, eyes seem to have cleared some not totally though. I did give her some Pepto this evening as her stools seemed looser. Had a touch of runny nose this AM but none in the PM so assuming that is just from AM snots like Toth said. Also gave Probios again today. They really are not liking the milk in the bottle but I figure if they even suck some it's better than none. 

Oh and the little girl with the white star on her head has waddles


----------



## toth boer goats

I am glad ...they are still OK.... put a couple of drops of PenG in the goober eyes ...it will take care of that... sounds like they have a cold in the eye... :wink: 

Any feed change or increase? watch the stool...if it gets to runny... you may have to do some feed change decrease of some sort... or get a fecal done....I'd get it for cocci and worms... if you were to do it.... 

Pepto is good.... but.. if it does nothing ...within a couple of days...other means should be taken if the stool gets really loose....

Thanks for the update... :hi5: 

Aww...waddles.... :greengrin:


----------

